# Sleep with one eye open



## FarmerJo (Oct 14, 2014)

I looked this topic up but couldn't find anything.

When Pishta sleeps on his side, his eye doesn't seem to close fully. It doesn't seem like an eyelid fold, more like the weight of his ear pulls the skin on top of his head back. I know that a white discharge is normal, but he sometimes has quite a bit accumulated in the morning. Has anyone seen this before? Is it cause for concern or am I just being a typical first time dad?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Gunky eyes are pretty typical for puppies while their immune systems adjust to lots of new things in their environment and with the partially open eye you're seeing the third eyelid closed, but the first and second open. Perfectly normal. I learned something new today!


----------

